# 5 course menu



## horney3 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there i'm looking to do a 5 course menu but have no clue on how to do it can anyone help?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to DC! A nice way to do a dessert is to melt some high-quality chocolate, paint cupcake liners, and then fill with ice cream or a nice chocolate mouse, top with whipped cream, choc shavings, or mint.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2012)

lol cws. i like your style. screw the first 4 courses. go right to dessert.  

you could do it italian style.

appetizer, salad, antipasti, pasta, meat (or other protein), then dessert.

is that what you're looking for? or maybe more french, british, spanish, or even asian. give us more info on your tastes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2012)

I think we need more information on who you are serving and what type of food you enjoy otherwise you could end up with four bottles of beer and a hotdog!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC!  a nice chocolate mouse



I'll dip up the one in my kitchen if I ever get my hands on him!

But seriously, that was a terrific suggestion.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 11, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I'll dip up the one in my kitchen if I ever get my hands on him!
> 
> But seriously, that was a terrific suggestion.


I gotta get my other keyboard out of it's box...this one has some sticky keys and I've been making mistakes because the keys don't type and skip letters.

PM me if you'd like the Beaver Club Restaurant's (Queen Elizabeth Hotel, Montreal) chocolate mousse recipe. It is lovely.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I gotta get my other keyboard out of it's box...this one has some sticky keys and I've been making mistakes because the keys don't type and skip letters.
> 
> PM me if you'd like the Beaver Club Restaurant's (Queen Elizabeth Hotel, Montreal) chocolate mousse recipe. It is lovely.


 

I had my first good laugh of the day because I actually do have a darn mouse in my kitchen that has been evading me.  I thought about putting out a chocolate coated cup for him as a trap!

I amone of those weirdos that doeant like chocolate (there are amybe 3 on the planet).  So thanks, anyway.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 11, 2012)

I always start with the dessert. I don't want to do a rich dessert AND then go with a rich entree. If the entree is "heavy" then I serve fruit for dessert...just me, I like to start with dessert and work the meal around the dessert.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 11, 2012)

I figure it as follows:

1 - Bread, maybe with dips, or a grapefruit appetizer
2 - Soup
3 - Salad or salads, could be fruit salad also
4 - Some kind of meat or chicken or fish, with a side dish


----------

